# Shots fired



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

A few nights ago my step-daughter, her husband, daughter, and a neighbor were sitting on their patio when a strange car pulled in the neighbor's driveway. The driver got out and started urinating. My SIL and his neighbor yelled at the guy and started walking toward him. I guess living in Clintonville (a pretty nice area of Columbus), they feel safe doing stupid stuff. Anyway, the guy pulled a pistol and fired 3 shots, got in his car and pulled back into the street. He then fired 3 more shots toward the house as he was leaving. One of the bullets entered the master bedroom, ricocheted off 2 walls and was found on the floor next to another wall. The responding officer told them it was a .22 cal. armor piercing round. I've never heard of such a thing. Do they make armor piercing rounds in .22 cal. or do you suppose he was talking about .223? When asked, they told me he said .22 cal.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Never heard of such a thing in .22?
wth is wrong with people?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, I researched…just a little, ( watched a video)  
there is a 22tcm that actually penetrated a vest,
its not a “22“ as we think, but it is a 22 round in a 9 mm case ( something like that) different gun/barrel, different cartridge…
not sure how an officer would know unless he found a case…


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

kind of unusual occurrence to happen in Clintonville. TV show did a little segment on the 22tcm.. Didnt quite understand why though..


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Glad they are all ok. But this is why I carry even around the house. When they say you need to carry EVERYWHERE it's not an overstatement


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Shooting in a mall outside Indianapolis this weekend. Shooter was shot by Conceal Carrying citizen.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Codger-did you get his license plate #? I would have called 911 and gave a description of vehicle. I know some people don't want to get involved because of all the crazy people but he could have killed someone at that house! These are the type people that need to face the consequences for their actions!


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Kenlow1 said:


> Codger-did you get his license plate #? I would have called 911 and gave a description of vehicle.


Obviously, they did call 911. It was dark and the guy had his lights off. So they couldn't get his plate. They did get a fair description of the vehicle and one of the local businesses has a security camera that has the neighbors driveway entrance in view. They also knew which way the guy turned at the end if the street onto High St. So, there should be other videos of the car.



M R DUCKS said:


> Ok, I researched…just a little, ( watched a video)
> there is a 22tcm that actually penetrated a vest,
> its not a “22“ as we think, but it is a 22 round in a 9 mm case ( something like that) different gun/barrel, different cartridge…
> not sure how an officer would know unless he found a case…


Thanks, when I googled .22 armor piercing, I got nothing useful. Your google-fu must be stronger than mine. I'll check out the TCM. I imagine the shell casings were easy to find in or near the neighbors driveway and in the street.



DHower08 said:


> Glad they are all ok. But this is why I carry even around the house. When they say you need to carry EVERYWHERE it's not an overstatement


24/7 If not on my hip, I have one within reach, even in the shower, and I also live in a low crime rate area of Columbus. Funny story, my neighborhood is very diverse. I spend a lot of time outside working in the yard. For years, very few people spoke to to me as they walked by or whatever. Then I started carrying openly when outside instead of concealed. Suddenly people started stopping to chat, honking and waving as they drove by and the neighborhood children started congregating to play in front of our house.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hope they catch the guy.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Glad everyone is okay I carry 24/7 I remember what the director of the Lethal Force Institute told me "when Does trouble happen?" "when you least expect it" "so always be prepared for trouble, when taking the trash out," Carry "


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I come to my brothers auto shop every evening when I leave work to help him out for a few hours. He’s located on Morse Road right by sunbury road behind Easton mall. He lives about 10-12 minutes away. Last night around 2:20 am a group of 5 younger guys opened fire on the house 2 doors down from him. No one was injured as far as I know. Probably just a group of misunderstood youths or two rival groups on the verge of curing cancer or doing something really meaningful with their lives. After my truck got broken into for the second time and attempted to be hot wired last thanksgiving I’ve been armed every trip up here. It’s out of control


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

You are right Mighty, it is out of control. Society is degrading rather quickly.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

No consequences they don't do nothing to them


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Just read that bunch of kids stole some Kia's and used them to break into Vances in Obetez stole bunch of guns


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Saw that myself Dovans. They said one of the suspects was arrested last week for stealing a car and firing shots off on 270. Freakin clown world


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Probably back on the street in 24 hrs.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

codger said:


> Obviously, they did call 911. It was dark and the guy had his lights off. So they couldn't get his plate. They did get a fair description of the vehicle and one of the local businesses has a security camera that has the neighbors driveway entrance in view. They also knew which way the guy turned at the end if the street onto High St. So, there should be other videos of the car.


Bet they would have gotten the plate if he had a front plate that it seemed a while back a load of guys on here were against...


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

matticito said:


> Bet they would have gotten the plate if he had a front plate that it seemed a while back a load of guys on here were against...


Pretty doubtful since it was dark... and they were busy diving for cover as soon as the saw the gun.


----------

